# potassium metabisulpfite for killing yeast



## guitarwannabe (Dec 9, 2011)

Just like my title reads, i was wondering how long after you add it, can one bottle the wine? thanx in advance wine guru`s!


----------



## cpfan (Dec 10, 2011)

1) It would be nice to have more info about your process before answering. Since I add K-meta to wine that is not yet clear, I would be waiting at least till it clears.

2) Never be in a rush to make wine. It's a procrastinator's dream.

3) And most importantly.....despite rumours to the contrary, K-meta DOES NOT KILL yeast.

Steve


----------



## Tom (Dec 10, 2011)

What are you making and where are you in the process. Meta is more a anti-oxidant and preservative. You use this to stabilize along with Sorbate.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 10, 2011)

Like Steve said, K Meta does not kill yeast. What it does is stun it so that the yeast will not work until sulfite levels drop back down below that particular yeasts threshold. Wild yeast has a lower tolerance and that is why we add the sulfite upfront so that it will stun the wild yeast and then we add our preferred wine yeast which has a higher tolerance and can handle the amount of K-meta we added thus taking off.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 10, 2011)

Never passing up the chance to put a little Star Wars into winemaking......







This is not the must your looking for, move along........


----------



## guitarwannabe (Dec 10, 2011)

I have racked the wine(strawberry 3.5 gallons) about 5-6 times and it has been sitting for about 8 months, i believe fermentation has stopped.. its clear as hell.. lol i hope it has "im still a neewb".. I have heard horror stories about bottling to soon and wine corks flying, thus this question. i have read up and figured i should use 1/8 tspn to my amount of wine.. that`s as far as i have gotten..


----------



## UBB (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd say it's safe to say it is done fermenting after 8 months.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 10, 2011)

8 months!?!?

It would be lucky to last around here for 8 weeks!

What is this metabisodiummetabisulfite of which you speak? LOL


----------



## Wade E (Dec 10, 2011)

You will want to use potassium sorbate if you plan on sweetening, this prevents and refermentation from happening.


----------



## guitarwannabe (Dec 10, 2011)

its the girlfriends lol mine has since perished... R.I.P


----------



## guitarwannabe (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you, how much to 3 gallons would one add ?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 10, 2011)

1/2 tsp per gallon so 1 1/2 tsp per 3 gallon batch. This is a 1 time additive unlike sulfite where a sufficient level should be kept.


----------



## guitarwannabe (Dec 10, 2011)

Right on ill give it a shot! Thanks again.


----------

